# The NBA comparison thread.



## tbp82 (Dec 7, 2005)

I want to know from fans here who are the legitimate nba comparisons for the players in this years draft. Who do you think they remind you off. I will start off with a player and then I will start with J.J. Reddick-A bigger Salim Stodumire not as good as Salim but I think best comparison.
Adam Morrison-how about Richard Hamilton-weaker defense but in my opinion best comparison.
Sheldon Williams-Antonio Davis-solid comparison
Lamarcus Aldridge-I have heard everything from Chris Bosh to Marcus Camby to Dwight Horward to Danny Manning. I myself have called him Tyson Chandler with offense. I just really don't know who would be the best for him.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I know this isnt a great comparison, but i wonder if JJ redick could have a RIP Hamilton sort of role in the NBA. 
Rajon Rando <= Dwayne Wade


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

for Adam Morrison, I have sorta likened his game to a Paul Pierce minus the athleticism...has that inside-outside offensive game, great hustler, but he doesnt have the type of athleticism that PP has/had outta college...


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

LaMarcus Aldridge-Robert Parrish


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

mo76 said:


> Rajon Rando <= Dwayne Wade


:laugh:


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

tbp82 said:


> I want to know from fans here who are the legitimate nba comparisons for the players in this years draft. Who do you think they remind you off. I will start off with a player and then I will start with J.J. Reddick-A bigger Salim Stodumire not as good as Salim but I think best comparison.


 :whatever:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hassan Adams- Richard Jefferson
Rodney Carney- Vince Carter
Rudy Gay- Vince Carter


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

Hassan Adams = Desmond Mason, Sheldon Williams = Alonzo Mourning defense without any offense, Rodney Carney = Richard Jefferson


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

pup2plywif said:


> Sheldon Williams = Alonzo Mourning defense without any offense


Mourning plays offense


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

TM said:


> Mourning plays offense


I am not talking about the Mourning at the present but the Mourning during his prime averaging around 20 points. I dont thinks Williams has much of an offensive game but he is able to block shots and rebound like mourning.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

i'd like to compare shelden williams to what okafor is doing in the NBA right now....double-double every night, nothing extremely flashy but will battle for every minute hes out there....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Lamarcus Aldridge - Marcus Camby
Rodney Carney - Vince Carter
Shawne Williams - Rashard Lewis
Tiago Splitter - Tyson Chandler, more offense


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Hassan Adams- Richard Jefferson
> Rodney Carney- Vince Carter
> Rudy Gay- Vince Carter


Alright HB, care to elaborate ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp RJ-Adams because both came into the league known as athletic guys that couldn't hit the jumper. It took RJ years to become what he is right now. He just like Adams thrived on the break, thats where most of his points came. Unfortunately for Adams, he's 3 or so inches shorter than RJ.

As for Carney and Gay, thats not too hard to figure out. Athletic guys who can hit perimeter shots from anywhere on the court. It wasnt until Vince' latter years that his passing skills became a deadly weapon.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So you still think that Carney is gonna stick around and even become a legit rotation player ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not sure, though I heard he's playing well right now. I didnt think he was all star material from the get go.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And this thread is why no one here is an NBA scout.


----------

